# Woo!



## mrw1986 (Jan 26, 2008)

Just ordered my Antec P182, 2x 320gb WD SATA drives (RAID 0 FTW!), and an LG dvd burner to replace my sheisty external. All thats left is a new mobo, dual video cards, and a hitachi 750gb SATA drive. I haven't decided on the X38/Crossfire or 780i/SLI route yet.


----------



## mrw1986 (Jan 30, 2008)

Update: Just ordered an EVGA 780i board and another 2gb kit of the Transcend AxeRAM I have, its back at Newegg for $49.99 for DDR2-800 2gb kit. Once my federal tax check comes (Estimated Feb. 8) I'm going to order my 2x 8800GT. I'll give you guys status updates on the build once everything is here.

EDIT: Decided on the SLI build, more bang for my buck! Also the Hitachi drive is in limbo right now.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 30, 2008)

Sweetness m8. I'll be waiting to see how it all goes! wanting to see how both crossfire and sli does now.. 
Good build


----------



## mrw1986 (Jan 31, 2008)

Mods, can I get this moved to the Project Logs forum? I'm going to use this for my new build log.


----------



## Polaris573 (Jan 31, 2008)

Choose a better title in the future.

Forum Guidelines


----------



## mrw1986 (Feb 1, 2008)

Haha thanks for the tip.


----------

